# Summerflies Adaptations



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This was recently posted on another thread by Juneperk.

Since summerflies is MY all time favorite knitting pattern AND a very popular pattern here on KP, I am taking the liberty of sharing with all of you here.

This is a link to ADAPTATIONS for the summerflies shawl. You need to have the pattern for the shawl to use these.

These instructions are to modify the look of the shawl by inserting different patterns into the original summerflies to give you different looks.

Cool, huh?! Thanks, again Juneperk for giving us the "heads up" to this link!

http://kimberlyscraftini.com/2011/03/23/the-summerflies-shawl/


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Amy! It's nice that you are always looking out for us.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Amy! I printed this info for ref.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Amyknits, I also love Summerflies and this is just great. Thanks alot.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow thanks so much! This shawl is on my list of must do's. it's so pretty.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks Amy~~~ Its next on my list!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you Amy! I just printed the adaptations of the Summerflies. I just love the Summerflies Shawl pattern. Thanks again. ;0)


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, summerflies is on my list of to do. I wish I could knit as fast as I can think of things to do. How did you make out with your allergies? Did you try anything that worked for your hands and arms to protect them?


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Amy for sharing. I'm still lurking around and haven't gotten up the courage to start another lace shawl.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Amy, I love these adaptations! I've printed them out for when I finally get to this part of my "to do" list!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This was recently posted on another thread by Juneperk.
> 
> Since summerflies is MY all time favorite knitting pattern AND a very popular pattern here on KP, I am taking the liberty of sharing with all of you here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy. I love this shawl. Have made several, can't wait to do another. Just got two more skeins of bonnies bamboo yarn in lavender. Excited to do the extras this time!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Aah, the Internet. I went to the above link, clicked Summerflies and up popped a link for a bug exterminator. 

I love the shawl and the adaptations but would really like an adaptation to make it longer in the back and still keep its lovely character.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

So thankful that I had saved it to my computer. I have some wonderful blue that I just got that is going to make this my next project!! Thanks, Amy, as it was on your last recommendation that I saved it.......Jane


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This was recently posted on another thread by Juneperk.
> 
> Since summerflies is MY all time favorite knitting pattern AND a very popular pattern here on KP, I am taking the liberty of sharing with all of you here.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this link to adaptations for the Summer Flies shawl. Looking forward to making some of the changes, as well as the original pattern. It being your favorite is inspiring to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

Where can I get he original pattern? The adaptations were lovely.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Madelon said:


> Where can I get he original pattern? The adaptations were lovely.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I know the pattern USED to be free. It is now being offered for the nominal charge of $1.85. A great value for a beautiful and well written pattern. Now with these three additional (free) adaptations, you are essentially getting 4 beautiful shawl patterns for less than $2!!!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx, Amy! I'm working on my 1st Summerflies shawl and am hoping to make more with some of those adaptations at some point.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Amy, great site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Amy! How are your allergies? Hope you have found something to help?
Donna K


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone besides me have trouble with those little Thumb Nail pictures going down the left side of the pattern they send to download? I can't see what's what, so, of course, I downloaded the pattern in French! Maybe it's because I have a Mini iPad
:-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Madelon said:


> Does anyone besides me have trouble with those little Thumb Nail pictures going down the left side of the pattern they send to download? I can't see what's what, so, of course, I downloaded the pattern in French! Maybe it's because I have a Mini iPad
> :-( :-( :-( :-(


Designer page states:
Along with the pattern (in all languages) we have also included a Q&A of most asked questions and helpful notes. 
When you purchase this pattern you get ALL the documents.

On the buy now tab it states:
3 files....
After your purchase, the pattern PDF will be added to your Ravelry library.
You will also receive a confirmation email that includes a download link.

Now, I am not sure what languages are included, but just find the files in your Ravelry library, and then find the English one.

Does this help?


----------



## Madelon (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, thanks. I admit I'm not the sharpest tool in the drawer when it comes to navigating and downloading. My only excuse is I'm 87 and trying my best with my addled brain.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I see there are even Summerflies socks:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/julianalynn/summer-flies-2


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Amy! I have the original saved in my faves on Ralvery, but have yet to purchase it....seems now I'll have to try it and the adaptations as well!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I made Summerflies with many adaptations. Then, near the end, I ran out of yarn. One of my LYS said she would order a skein for me. Now that store will probably stay in business when the others close.
Customer Service does it everytime.


----------



## LaylaW27 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

